# 7 month old throwing up- no cause



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, obviously there's a cause, but I can't figure it out.

My DD is 7.5 months old. The past week or so she's been throwing up without warning. We first thought it was induced by a cough- coughing to the point of throwing up, but there's not always that warning. We also wondered if maybe we were playing with her and getting her too excited and then she threw up, but it's happened in the middle of the night- and this morning when she was playing by herself as I was eating breakfast.

She hasn't had solids in over a week (peas last Wednesday) and she's a breastfed baby. I'm not worried about dehydration because I know breastmilk is digested quickly- even though she's throwing it up a little while later.

I wondered if it was something I've been eating- but I can't figure out what change I've had in my diet. We have been eating out more lately because I keep having to clean up throw up every couple of hours and can't get to the store. Plus she's an older baby and her stomach can handle a little more now- not like when she was sensitive to lime early on (that was accompanied by colic and a diaper rash- both of which she doesn't have now).

Yesterday was the worst- she threw up 3 times. There are no "sick" symptoms like a cold, fever, crankiness. She's just her regularly happy self, but she throws up a lot. Any ideas? It's very puzzling. At LLL last night someone mentioned it could be a little stomach bug- but with no other symptoms? I don't know.


----------



## lvrunner (Apr 13, 2008)

My 8 month old just got over a stomach virus (was the worst!) and some of the other kids had it as you described- throwing up, nothing else wrong, then laughing and playing as normal immediately after. Mine had it pretty bad, and did not behave this way.
But I would bet a touch of a stomach bug. Maybe call the ped if it doesn't stop?


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

Update:
I think some of it is induced by her eating things off the floor and then her tummy rejecting it. Some of what she is eating off the floor is technically food- could it be an allergy or something?

I'm going to go re-vaccuum our living room now...


----------



## zoshamosha (Apr 15, 2006)

My DS just had this. It only lasted one day. He seemed fine, not sick. He was smiling, playing, and then projectile vomiting after every breastfeeding session. He also had a little diarrhea the day after and seemed to sleep more during the day and had more frequent nightwakings. I little stomach bug, I think.


----------

